# Exterior Molding Changing Color



## mixter755 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi,

I have a 2006 30RLS Sydney and the exterior molding strip on the left side (door side) of the trailers is getting a brownish/yellow color along the top edge of the molding. No discoloration on the alumimum either above or below it. It runs pretty well the whole lenght of the trailer but is is more prevelent near the rear. It does not scratch off so it does not seem like something is on it. I thought it might have been caused by the adheasive or cocking used to attache it as you can see residue of this also along the top dge of the molding but that is just a guess. The other side shows no discoloration at all.

My dealer suggested a mold & mildew remover and Keystone recomonded a cleaner called Max Cleaner. Both of these responses were from my discription of the molding not their inspection.

Has anyone else had this happen to them? Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance,
Keith


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

mixter755 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 2006 30RLS Sydney and the exterior molding strip on the left side (door side) of the trailers is getting a brownish/yellow color along the top edge of the molding. No discoloration on the alumimum either above or below it. It runs pretty well the whole lenght of the trailer but is is more prevelent near the rear. It does not scratch off so it does not seem like something is on it. I thought it might have been caused by the adheasive or cocking used to attache it as you can see residue of this also along the top dge of the molding but that is just a guess. The other side shows no discoloration at all.
> 
> ...


It would be nice to see a picture of what you are describing, however, if it's the clear silicone caulk they used on my trailer it does collect dirt as all silicone
products tend to do. Dirt can be a breeding ground for mold ect... and thus the color change. Try a little diluted bleach and water mixture on it. If it's
mold, it will clear it up quickly. The trim molding they used around my window in the door is made of PVC and yellows much more quickly than the rest
of the trim used on the trailer which is typical of inexpensive PVC's.

Let us know what you find out.

Mark


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It is UV degradation to the trim. There is no real fix other then replace or paint. Some of the part do not have a sufficient amount of UV blocker in the plastic. Common parts for this to happen are the trim around the door window. Advanced stages of this damage make the surface of the trip peice almost like chalk.

Is the side that is damaged south facing when in storage?


----------



## mixter755 (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for the replys.

I have photos of the discolored molding but I can not get them uploaded either to this reply or to a pesonal photo album. Is there a way to do it?

To Camper Andy, yes it could be UV damage as this side of the trailer is always facing south whenever it is in storage. I store it in the alley behind my house so it is alway facing the same way and the other side is fine.

Thanks again,
Keith


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Tell us where you think it is messing up when you try to upload a picture and we will see if we can help. You can not post pictures directly from your computer into a thread or post.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I had discoloration and grime as well. I found that Dupont Tire Cleaner with Teflon (say's its safe for plastics, paint etc) worked wonders on the trim at the roof which was extremely dirty. Spray on let it sit for 30 seconds then follow up with a sponge and rinse. It did such a great job I wetted a rag and wiped down the trim around the doors, windows, storage etc. Love it. Worked super!

Eric


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

It's due to ultraviolet deterioration.

It's what causes black plastic trim on cars to go gray, and the white plastic trim on our trailers to go yellow.

Once it's gone yellow, I know of no way to restore it, other than paint/dye it. I have that for the aforementioned gray on cars to make it black again.

You can slow the process with a UV protectant, such as offered by 303 Products.


----------



## mixter755 (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I tend to agree that it is UV damage.

I tried to load my photos but first I realized they were the wrong prefex (.JPG) and then they were to big. So I'll start over and as soon as I can take some new correct photos I'll post them or better yet, I'm going camping this weekend.

Best regards,
Keith


----------

